# xenia coral



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

will xenia coral grab on to reef rocks that i purchased from ocean worders?


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Xenia will attach to just about anything under the sun, save for other xenia.


----------

